
New York City Has a Y2K-Like Problem - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/nyregion/nyc-gps-wireless.html
======
CaliforniaKarl
As per the end of the article, the system was brought online in 2008. So some
of the components may have been manufactured in 2005/2006\. Might not be much
of a defense, though.

